

Taffy - an in memory JavaScript database - bdfh42
http://blog.joesgoals.com/2008/03/10/taffydb-a-javascript-database-for-your-browser/

======
iamwil
I'm a little surprised that someone wrote this. I guess I'm still stuck in the
mode of thinking that javascript is a language for writing client side code in
browsers, when in fact, you can run javascript on servers.

If that's the case, then I suppose decentralized architectures are possible if
the javascript engines in browsers get faster. You can possibly run an entire
mini-server in a browser that talks to other mini-servers to share files or
location information on mobile browsers.

